# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Doble Posteo

## AlberyKous

Hola;

No sé si soy el único en tener este problema, pero cada vez que posteo, el foro intenta enviar 2 veces mi mensaje, quedando el segundo en lista de espera, por los 45 segundos de pausa entre posteos.

Que estará pasando?

Saludos!

----------


## sann

No eres el unico a mi me pasa constantemente, da tirria, pero bueno a ver si pronto se soluciona.

----------


## Iban

Sí, el foro está haciendo cosas raras. Listo aquí las que he observado yo, y que están en fase de estudio:

- Al escribir un mensaje, se envía una vez y se queda en espera para una segunda.
- Al escribir un mensaje el post aparece dos veces.
- Al modificar un mensaje, tras hacer los cambios y darle a guardar, el foro se queda "congelado". Pulsando F5 se refresca la página y se ve que el cambio ha quedado grabado.

----------


## Iban

Sí, el foro está haciendo cosas raras. Listo aquí las que he observado yo, y que están en fase de estudio:

- Al escribir un mensaje, se envía una vez y se queda en espera para una segunda.
- Al escribir un mensaje el post aparece dos veces.
- Al modificar un mensaje, tras hacer los cambios y darle a guardar, el foro se queda "congelado". Pulsando F5 se refresca la página y se ve que el cambio ha quedado grabado.

----------


## AlberyKous

> Sí, el foro está haciendo cosas raras. Listo aquí las que he observado yo, y que están en fase de estudio:
> 
> - Al escribir un mensaje, se envía una vez y se queda en espera para una segunda.
> - Al escribir un mensaje el post aparece dos veces.
> *- Al modificar un mensaje, tras hacer los cambios y darle a guardar, el foro se queda "congelado". Pulsando F5 se refresca la página y se ve que el cambio ha quedado grabado.*


Eso de la edición de mensajes tambien me ha pasado varias veces, se queda pegado (con el circulo giratorio ) guardando el mensaje, pero como dices al refrescar la pagina con F5, me he dado cuenta que efectivamente el mensaje fué actualizado.

Raro, raro.

Saludos!

----------


## Vorzi

A veces el foro intenta enviar la respuesta dos veces y entonces aparece un mensaje de error luego de darle a "enviar", sin embargo el mensaje se ha publicado correctamente por lo que no hay que volver a enviarlo.
Veo muchos usuarios que envían sus respuestas por duplicado, quizás no se hayan dado cuenta de eso.

Saludos.

----------


## tramp

Si, y en el caso de la gente que tiene más privilegios, como moderadores etc, que supongo que no tendrán ese límite de los 45 segundos, los mensajes les salen siempre repetidos. ;-)

----------


## b12jose

Buenas, ese no es exactamente el problema... es algo que tenemos que acometer y solucionar. Gracias a todos por los comentarios y la ayuda  :Wink1:

----------

